# Newbie to fishing the Bayous



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

I am moving up to Slidell, La from Cocoa, Fl. I will not be there till April or May time frame. I fish pretty religiously in the Mosquito, Indian River, and Banana River Lagoons. I have a custom Gheenoe Classic that I am bringing with me but I have no idea where to go plus I need to buy a GPS. I plan to start in Hopedale or along Delacroix Highway somewhere. If some one wants to take a Newbie to the area Fly fishing or with regular spinning rods to show me a few things (obviously no body wants give up there hotspots or secrets, I get it) I am game on. Or maybe some advice on where to get started. I have all my own gear and tie my own flies so maybe some hints on a couple of solid fly recipes would also be appreciated. Thanks guys for the help in advance.

I was thinking about some of these type of flies and this is quick pic of my boat before it got painted. Would I do alright out there in bayous with it?


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to LA, I will send you my cell#


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks man... welcome to microskiff!


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

PMing my cell over. Happy to give you a lift out to a few spots you could try. Good luck with the move.


----------

